# Go to jig for panfish?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What is your go to jig for Ohio panfish?

I’m just starting out, and would like to try a few different jigs to find my “go to”. I tend to only carry a few lures, and rely heavily on them. So far, I’ve done well with a size 10 Gill-getter in green tiger, but it is the only jig I have used. Just looking for others to try before settling.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Maker: custom jigs n spins
Lure: chekai jig( tungsten)
Color: fire tiger
Tipped with: waxworm


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Fiska tungsten with waxie....hard to beat.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Rooster said:


> What is your go to jig for Ohio panfish?
> 
> I’m just starting out, and would like to try a few different jigs to find my “go to”. I tend to only carry a few lures, and rely heavily on them. So far, I’ve done well with a size 10 Gill-getter in green tiger, but it is the only jig I have used. Just looking for others to try before settling.
> 
> ...


Pin-min with rubber "legs" or Pin-min Ants


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

smallest Swedish Pimple, tipped with 2 spikes...
I have a million ice jigs, I usually use a small profile one with 1 color about 6" above a flat headed one in a different color, bottom one pulls both down, shows up good on the graph and I usually put spikes on the smaller jig and a waxie on the bigger bottom one, mix it up, if it doesnt work, and your marking fish, change size and colors until you find a decent bite


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Fiskas 3mm glow clown. I think it's #61. Waxie, spike, or artificial.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Fiskas 3mm tungsten glow epoxy. # e62 is my first choice, e62 is my second. Tipped with plastics, spike, or waxie
https://www.yourbobbersdown.com/v/PDF/ybdcatalog.pdf


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Size 12 glow moon jig with 2 spikes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1/64Oz colllarless lead head with a wax worm. 
An a little double bladed jig tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Are you guys all going after snack gold fish or what? Way too little. 1/64, 1/32 & 1/24 kip tail hair jigs tipped with a wax worm are usually what i drop first. The small fish might give chase, but the big ones have no problems with a size 8 or 6 hook when they are active. Will pick off a lot more crappie this way too. On those few and far between 'on fire' days, no need for meat. Don't get me wrong though..... if i get chasers but no takes on the bigger jigs, then down size.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Love the ants, they work good on a drop shot or just straight tie on. Takes a while to get down being 1/64 oz, but I like the feel with a spring. Single maggot usually.
Also like 1/32 oz jig heads with a 1" tube or grub with maggot or smelly jelly.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been doing real well with a 1/64th or 1/32 ball jig with plastic tipped with a spike or 2 at most, gills and crappie depending on where I'm seeing the marks.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorite lure for panfish thru the ice. A custom jig and spins slender spoon 1/16 oz. Color chrome with silver or chartreuse accent. Treble hook removed and replaced with Eagle Claw # 8 thin wire aberdeen gold hook. Tipped with waxie or 2 or 3 maggies. Will catch all panfish almost without fail.

Now and then even a walleye or bass also.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Pinmins are awesome. Cheap, simple, any color you want, and a wide range of sizes. You can tip them with anything from spikes to minnows and catch multiple species. I'm a big fan of the small Swedish pimples, also for the same reasons but a bit more expensive.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Pinmins are awesome. Cheap, simple, any color you want, and a wide range of sizes. You can tip them with anything from spikes to minnows and catch multiple species. I'm a big fan of the small Swedish pimples, also for the same reasons but a bit more expensive.


Now you have 12 different types and methods.It usually boils down to what's "HOT" for the day.I probably have all those mentioned above and you eventually will also.Buy a few at a time and have at it.It's a lot of fun!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rapala Mini Jig Raps:


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ibj- do you tip your mini raps ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

I’m going to get some Fiskas and CJ&S jigs (Gill Pill, Demon, and Chekai).

The 1/16 slender spoon gold/chart already has taken-up permanent residence on one rod. But, I have room for one more spoon, and will try a shoot-out between the Swedish Pimple & Demon jigging spoon.

I have some jigging raps, and need to give them a chance.

IBJ – Are those Mustad hook snaps? Size? With all the lure testing, a snap would be very helpful.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

For panfish my got to is the : VMC waxy jig in green glow color! I have also accidently caught catfish, smallmouth, and last year a 22" largemouth on that tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Fas Snaps Brand are wherever or whoever has them locally. they come in different sizes and I use all 3 sized on occasion. and yes, I'll sometimes tip them with a maggot or two. 

I like using them b/c it doesn't limit me on any one fish species. I've caught gills, perch, crappie and bass with them.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

For my money it's the smallest forage minnow fry jig in glow red....hills and perch all day, although I do use the Swedish pimples and hali dropper spoons a lot also.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Maker: custom jigs n spins
> Lure: chekai jig( tungsten)
> Color: fire tiger
> Tipped with: waxworm



What boat where you on? ssn-680 here


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Frosty jig or marmoskas


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Northland mud bug jigs, 1¼" jigging raps
Started using plastics this year, love em so far!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Ratfinkee in pink tipped with a waxworm.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Post is 5 years old, but I’m still using the #10 Gill-getter in green tiger every trip. They have discontinued the original, but I still have a couple dozen stashed away. I actually switched from 2lb test to 3lb test because I’m so afraid of losing them.

I now carry rods loaded with 3 different jigs:
#10 Gill-getter in green tiger w/ waxie
5mm Fiskas in glow pink w/ glow little atom
5mm Chekai in gold/glow tip w/ waxie or 1” Gulp minnow


----------

